# Angraecum Crestwood



## goldenrose (Jan 17, 2012)

This is the 'Tomorrow Star' clone, 2nd time blooming, 2 spikes, 2 flowers.
Night fragrance is wonderful!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nice,
Best regards, Gina


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 17, 2012)

Lovely, Rose! Is is sesquipedale x ???


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 18, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Lovely, Rose! Is is sesquipedale x ???


Sorry, I usually list, thanks for asking Dot. It's Veitchii x sesquipedale, Veitchii is sesquipedale x eburneum.


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 18, 2012)

nice!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 18, 2012)

Great looking blooms!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks, Rose.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 20, 2012)

Very nice flowers, good growing!!!! Jean


----------



## Dantheman (Jan 20, 2012)

nice i wish they did more hybrids with this group


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice and well grown!


----------

